# Posing 'poo



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

This is Chester's "I'm busy, don't bother me, there are birds up there" face. He does love a comfy chair


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photo. Chester looks very busy watching the birds!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

He looks rather 'regal' doesn't he!?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahh Chester what a handsome boy you are


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is lovely with his ginger beard.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Chesters colouring  So pretty!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He looks very comfy sitting in his chair x

I love the "looking at the birds" look xx

Its very cute x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Chester is gorgeous .. nothing wrong with liking a comfortable spot to sit  clever boy !!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

His colouring is so lovely!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He's very handsome. Maybe he's planning how to get hold of them! 

Obi loves chasing the birds out of our garden. I don't mind because they poo all on the climbing frame and trampoline..go Obi go :whoo:


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> He's very handsome. Maybe he's planning how to get hold of them!
> 
> Obi loves chasing the birds out of our garden. I don't mind because they poo all on the climbing frame and trampoline..go Obi go :whoo:


Yay - go Obi! We have big fat wood pigeons and they poo all over the lawn. I spend as much time picking up bird poo as I do 'poo poo!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous - love the name Chester too! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww he's one handsome 'poo


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Chester is!


----------

